# N.W. Chicago Suburbs



## TCLS88 (Oct 13, 2006)

Plow driver with own truck for commercial & residential plowing.
Call Joe @ 847-417-9761


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Please Clarify if your looking for work or Someone to work for you.


----------



## TCLS88 (Oct 13, 2006)

We are looking for a driver with there own truck.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

what area?


----------



## TCLS88 (Oct 13, 2006)

Des Plaines, Glenview, Niles


----------

